# FET at RFC



## babymad1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey ladies,
I have just had a cycle at RFC unfortunately I wasn't allowed a transfer due to OHSS. But I have 6 frozen blasts!! 
Does anyone know how long I will have to wait for ET? How many cycles?
Also will the FET count as part of the funded cycle? Or is my funded cycle over now?
Have a review appointment on Tuesday but can't wait to find out!


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey

I went to rfc also

I also had ohss in Aug 10.  You go to top of list and I think if I remember its 3mtha you have to wait altho due to holiday booked I didn't transfer for 13mths and the FET is still funded

Good luck


----------

